# Ripped off!!!



## Azlyn (Sep 22, 2009)

I bought me tank and starter set up from a pet shop in doncaster :devil:, 

I got a 36 x 12 x 14cm Viv, which they said it would house a Beardie for the rest of its life (Yeah if you have bugger all in it)

In the starter kit there was 2 bags of substrate (Wood Chippings) which my BD wanted to eat.. That has gone now.

An Exo Terra Brand UV 5.0 bulb. (Not strong enough) & the black box thingy

A heat mat which im unsure if i need or not, Not stayed up that late to check temps.

A little food bowl

and 50 free crickets. Oh and a 40W heat bulb.

All for £180.00

So 1 week later i need to buy a 4ft viv, a new UV bulb and a new black box thingy.

New substrate , water bowl , viv decor.

My little BD is costing me a fortune lol

Love her to bits tho. :flrt:


----------



## Azlyn (Sep 22, 2009)

yup i think ive been ripped off.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

Azlyn said:


> I bought me tank and starter set up from Tanks a Lot in Doncaster :devil:,
> 
> I got a 36 x 12 x 14cm Viv, which they said it would house a Beardie for the rest of its life (Yeah if you have bugger all in it)
> 
> ...


yeah dont go to that shop im banned from their lo. they dont no nothing bout reptiles and the owner is usually pissed id go and complain and kick off with them


----------



## Azlyn (Sep 22, 2009)

stacy said:


> yeah dont go to that shop im banned from their lo. they dont no nothing bout reptiles and the owner is usually pissed id go and complain and kick off with them


 
Im going to ring them now, she was really snotty with me when we first went in, and i was asking about stuff i had read on here, and she just kept saying dont read forums they know nothing they are a waist of time come back to us first. :bash: 

im angry and foolish shouldn't of listened to them


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

omg!  so sorry to hear you got ripped! 

they gave you a heat mat which you dont need and no uv which you do need


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Best read the naming and shaming policies of the forum.

Not allowed.

: victory:


----------



## Azlyn (Sep 22, 2009)

Oops didnt know ,cant help im angry, changed it now to a pet shop in doncaster.


----------



## Azlyn (Sep 22, 2009)

just spoke to this pet shop (no names mentioned) and they said 5% uv is perfect for a Beardie and 3ft is adequate for a adult dragon, BUT if im not happy then i can pay the difference and they will swop the tank.. but there is no need for a bigger tank. I want the best for my beardie and dont like the fact she looks to big for her tank, and its a glass sliding top which looked great at first but as she gets bigger its hard to take her in and out, as there is a centre bar across the top so you have a 1 ft opening to get her out.. Poor little Tink


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

3ft doesn't seem bad for an adult seeing as the normal rule of thumb is twice the length of the lizard and as wide as the lizard is long plus BD's are hardly the most active lizards, the 5% would be ok for a while. The good thing about keeping BD's in a 4x2x2 enclosure is it allows you to use MVBs(Mercury Vapour Bulbs) which are great as they last about a year and provide both UVB and heat oh and they bring out the colour in the little blighters.
Personally I use 4ft enclosures for my BD's but a 3ft would be ok for a single dragon in my opinion.


----------



## Azlyn (Sep 22, 2009)

well my BD is 1 year old and over from the tip of her nose to the end of her tail she is over 40cm long


----------



## Azlyn (Sep 22, 2009)

*PLEASE HELP.. Need advice*

:rant2: :blah::blahblah: :cussing:
Im going to have a little rant as i dont know what to do.
YES im a paranoid owner because i want the best for my little dragon..
I bought my dragon from a pet shop (NO NAMES MENTIONED) 7 days ago. We have been worried about her since we got her.
I have gotten good advice off of you lot on here and other dragon dealers. we were provided a 5% UV lamp which now i realised is incorrect.
even the book that came with the starter set up that this pet shop gave us says between 8 -12%
I spoke to the shop yesterday asking if they provide higher percent lamps and was told i dont know what im on about i should only go the them and not to ever look on the internet after a nasty phone call from them i hung up.
yesterday we spotted she had a really bendy toe. pics on another post...
Today we noticed she has a bad limp.. I also received a phone call from the petshop saying to fetch her and all the stuff back and they would give me a refund, as i dont obviously trust there advise and as i went else where for advice its better if i take everything including Tink back and have nothing more to do with them.. Also i mentioned she had started limping and we were thinking of takening her to a vet.. He said you should come back to them first, and to take her to them they will refund her and hurse her hopefully without getting a vet involved. i got the impression if we do take her back and they have do take her to the vet we will get billed anyway as they were making out it is our fault. Because we didnt go to them, every time i have spoken to them all they go on about is they have kept them for 12 years and they always and only stock 5% UV lamps and they are the only licenced dealer in this area.
what should i do??? I dont want to get rid of her do i take her back and start again with a recommend store or do i keep her , take her to the vet, buy a big tank stronger bulbs etc.

im stressed and confused. Please help  :help:


----------



## c1ifford (Sep 4, 2009)

i fell sorry for you haveing so much troubly it sound like the shop ya on a bout has no idea what thay are on about i am a new bearedy owner and i got a set up for £225 it is 3ft L, 2FT H, 2FT D and i got 2 babys calcuim and live food and all the heat lamp and a 10% uv logs bowl's i would take it all back and start again will be hard if you have bonded it is up to you at the end of the day and how you fell about starting again 


maby ring RSPCA and ask for advice 


hope this helps


----------



## Azlyn (Sep 22, 2009)

is it cruel to give her back tho, I feel like ive failed.


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

IMO, I would keep her and take her to a specalist exotic vet, I wouldn't dream of taking her back to a fate unknown. As I said just my opinion.


----------



## Azlyn (Sep 22, 2009)

JUJU said:


> IMO, I would keep her and take her to a specalist exotic vet, I wouldn't dream of taking her back to a fate unknown. As I said just my opinion.


 
That is my thought.. we have an appointment this afternoon but its over an hour away, and as we dont drive it takes longer


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi Azlyn, well done you, keep us posted x


----------



## Azlyn (Sep 22, 2009)

well I am now banned from this pet shop and they want her back all because i got advise on here and a well known breeder off here.


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

Azlyn said:


> well I am now banned from this pet shop and they want her back all because i got advise on here and a well known breeder off here.


report the bloody idiots


----------



## brian_210 (Sep 6, 2009)

I have found there are a lot of reptile shops giving bad advice and not having a clue. It is a shame we can't name them as it would help people go to good places. I went to 'a reptile shop' in coventry to ask about disinfectant for reptiles, and they didn't have any! Which means the chances are they don't use it themselves. The whole time the guy was on his phone texting with the annoying key tones on, THEN he told me I can get any disinfectant from any supermarket. Told me they were EXACTLY the same.

Good thing I have some common sense and didn't go bleaching all my little fella's tanks. I would love to tell everyone the name of this place! Does anyone know if we can say the names of places we've found GOOD?


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

What a bunch of :censor: muppets!

I would report them. They clearly don't know what they are doing and they are so childish by banning you :roll:


----------



## bubblesavage25 (Jan 27, 2009)

just an idea but dont name and shame the store but...... whats the post code as that will just be a street name cant see that being a problem with the mods after all your not naming the shop are you.

also i would get the vet to verify in writing somehow regarding the uv % after all the vet will know more then the shop and then its offical plus claim the vet bills back!! the shop is in the wrong not you.

if the shop kicks a fuss about that then report to the rspca you have proof from the vet,the rspca can solve the problem ie getting the shop in line so it dont happen again, plus you are not out of pocket, and you get to keep your dragon if you so choose.

hope this helps


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

brian_210 said:


> I have found there are a lot of reptile shops giving bad advice and not having a clue. It is a shame we can't name them as it would help people go to good places. I went to 'a reptile shop' in coventry to ask about disinfectant for reptiles, and they didn't have any! Which means the chances are they don't use it themselves. The whole time the guy was on his phone texting with the annoying key tones on, THEN he told me I can get any disinfectant from any supermarket. Told me they were EXACTLY the same.
> 
> Good thing I have some common sense and didn't go bleaching all my little fella's tanks. I would love to tell everyone the name of this place! Does anyone know if we can say the names of places we've found GOOD?


I think you are allowed to name good places


----------



## bubblesavage25 (Jan 27, 2009)

dont think so its advertising then i guess.


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

What are the reasons behind not being able to name and shame?


----------



## Azlyn (Sep 22, 2009)

bubblesavage25 said:


> dont think so its advertising then i guess.


But thats a good thing, then first time buyers arnt going to get messed around, after having a long talk with the vet it doesnt look that good they think it could be Metabolic bone disease and i was right to be paranoid.

Well see how it goes, my other half thinks it might be best to give her back as she could of had this a while and its there fault. I cant be sure of that and its cruel My head is spinning now.


----------



## brian_210 (Sep 6, 2009)

The chances are it is the shops fault, metabolic bone disease happens (I think) when there isn't enough U.V. for the BD's. It is also (I think, would like someone to back me up though) to do with calcium levels, which is why people dust their food, especially when they are young. I don't think we're allowed to name and shame shops as it's called slander. I could be a competing shop pretending to be a customer just to give a bad name to my competitor, if I had a shop and was a Bast*rd I probably would as well. I'm sure we can say good things though!


----------



## jchittenden1 (Sep 10, 2009)

*hi all*

Hey I keep my BD in a 4'x18"x18" and she is getting to the 16" long mark so I will be goin for a 4x2x2 asap... Both my Bd and my Ackies have UV lighting. Both are UVB 10.0 One is a bulb and the one in the bd's viv is a strip tube... In both vivs there are a 60w spot heat bulb. That should be everything they need. I've herd that basicaly Bd's like it as hot as poss but I find that sufficiant. then I just simply switch on in the morning and turn off at night. Make sure there is a stone of some kind not too sharpe (Altho bd's are built like tanks) near or under the spot lamp so they can lay on it and it stores the heat. Water bowl obvuosly at the oppisite end to the heat lamp. I do use beech chippings, I was on sand but she's a lil too big now for that but I don't have any probs... Big 15kg bag you are looking at between £15-£20 mark I think. And it lasts for ages and its so simply to clean and change. Get some Calcium dust and coat your live locusts in it before you feed it to ur bd. If not sprinckle some on the veg... I think the postcode thing would be a good idea as everyone has google maps lol it would be a shame if we couldn't... I normally go on word of mouth. Also that viv sounds very odd. They should have given you a wooden one with the 2 sliding glass doors on the front. they are much easier and to be honest look pretty good. Also get some cork bark to make hides and ledges for them to play around with. You also know about handling your BD for at least 10-20 mins every day if you're keeping it on it's own yeah?


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

c1ifford said:


> i fell sorry for you haveing so much troubly it sound like the shop ya on a bout has no idea what thay are on about i am a new bearedy owner and i got a set up for £225 it is 3ft L, 2FT H, 2FT D and i got 2 babys calcuim and live food and all the heat lamp and a 10% uv logs bowl's i would take it all back and start again will be hard if you have bonded it is up to you at the end of the day and how you fell about starting again
> 
> 
> maby ring RSPCA and ask for advice
> ...


Instead of going to a charity with no legal powers and even less knowledge of exotics, ring the local council and ask to speak to which ever department deals with pet shop licencing. 
Explain to them what has happened and back it up with any report you have from your vet. These are the people to get legal help and advice from.
As far as giving the beardie back to the shop goes, the OP has paid for it and it is therefore their property and their choice when it comes to returning it. 
As for the equipment, personally I would return it and demand a full refund for it.
Keep the beardie A) to help it medically and B) because you may need it as evidence.
Natrix


----------



## Azlyn (Sep 22, 2009)

she was provided with a 5.0 exo terra uv bulb, when i spoke to the pet shop about stronger UV bulbs he said i didnt know what i was on about and they have been selling dragons for 12 years and use nothing but 5.0 uv bulbs


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 6, 2009)

What a shame your first experiances have been so negative. 
I dont have a beardie myself (yet - I'm doing my research and hoping to get one from santa) BUT from everything I have read - here, other places on the web and in books - your idea of basic beardie care is right and the shop are well off the mark. 
If I was in your position, I would cut all contact with the shop and report them to the local council (they issue the pet shop licences) and give them as much info as you can to back up your claims. 
You have paid out good money for the equipment and the pet you have. The shop have no right whatsoever to demand anything back. You could try to get a proper UV tube etc. out of them on the grounds that the good sold to you were not fit for purpose according to the Sale of Goods Act - thinking you are well read on the legalities might scare them into it. 
Personally though, I'd walk away, fork out for the bits you DO need, and sell on the bits you dont to ease the cost a bit


----------



## My_SnAkE_rUlEs (Aug 30, 2008)

just so you know, you can get 15kg of very fine play sand in argos for about 3pound =]
i use it its very good stuff =]
i would also keep the BD and try and give it the best life you can give it, if you give it back, they will just sell it again probley.

good luck making your decition, although i would keep her =]


----------



## c1ifford (Sep 4, 2009)

report the f**king idiots :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Azlyn (Sep 22, 2009)

R.I.P TINKERBELL.  thanks for all the help guys i dont think ill be on here for awhile now.


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

Azlyn said:


> R.I.P TINKERBELL.  thanks for all the help guys i dont think ill be on here for awhile now.


 I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## c1ifford (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Azlyn (Sep 22, 2009)

Tinkerbell the first day we got her 7 DAYS A GO!!!










The first sign we thought something was wrong


----------



## bakeri666 (Mar 16, 2009)

If they are so proud of being the only licensed sellers in your area, get their license revoked... the local council have a dedicated team including vets, for pet shop licensing... tell them everything!

Also, the only people that have the ability to confiscate animals are the RSPCA and Police - so it doesn't matter how much of a stink pet shops kick up, you can safely ignore them.

Oh, and if i were you, i'd name and shame as well... but that's just my personal vindictive nature coming out


----------



## RepoUK (Jan 27, 2008)

bubblesavage25 said:


> dont think so its advertising then i guess.


Can't see why not?

Azlyn - go to thesnakeshop on Attercliffe road in Sheffield. I've been going there and John is not only helpful but he knows his stuff too.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Really sorry for you and your beardie.

Report them. You have plenty of evidence. Don't let there be another 12 years worth of Tinkerbells.


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

Im sorry you have had such a bad experience with your little beardie. I really wouldnt bother with the RSPCA as they will most likely know less than that shop plus THEY DONT LIKE PEOPLE KEEPING EXOTIC ANIMALS i really cant understand why people assume they would be on side when they are very much linked to the people that want a complete stop to the the exotic animal trade. As has already been mentioned, i would get in touch with the licensing authority and explain everything. A report from the vets would back up what you are claiming and they could potentially lose their license.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

take everything back, surely they'll refund?


----------



## AndrewHughes (Jul 31, 2009)

if its the petshop ion the market place in doncaster.... i got a cham from them a few years back, they sold it to me with a start kit and a glass tank with 2 little air holes... and it was not even 2 foot high, sadly it died within 2 weeks of me getting it, this was about 5 years back, i went back to the shop and said look its died and they offered me a gecko and said to use the same lights heat everything i had for the cham, the gecko started to lose weight so i took it to the shop they said no problem we'll get it feeding for you, i never heard from them for a week so i went in to see how it was and they said it had died 4 days ago, cheers for letting me know like!

then the guy said he would sort me thing else out and come around to my house to look at the setup, he never came and i#ve never been back in since.


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

Dont bother with RSPCA as they actually have no power at all, contact the council, tell them everything that has been said and gone on, they have the power to take awawy their licence and also take them to court if they feel they have been mistreating the reps. 
IMO I wouldnt take her back, only because I think all they will do is resell her or have her PTS, i know this prob isnt what you want to hear, but they clearly dont give a flying :censor: about the reps they sell and arent going to want to nurse her or sepnd money on her. 
The good news is plenty of reps come back from having MBD, it can lead to life long limps etc but you sound asthough you really love your lil BD, I have nursed reps with MBD and it is a long strech but worth it, and there is plenty of advice out there (you can always PM if you want some help). 
You did the right thing taking her to the vet. 
I would ignore the shop, get on the phone to the council first thing monday morning, get a higher UV ASAP and go from there I personally would 100% not return her.


----------



## Azlyn (Sep 22, 2009)

AndrewHughes said:


> if its the petshop ion the market place in doncaster.... i got a cham from them a few years back, they sold it to me with a start kit and a glass tank with 2 little air holes... and it was not even 2 foot high, sadly it died within 2 weeks of me getting it, this was about 5 years back, i went back to the shop and said look its died and they offered me a gecko and said to use the same lights heat everything i had for the cham, the gecko started to lose weight so i took it to the shop they said no problem we'll get it feeding for you, i never heard from them for a week so i went in to see how it was and they said it had died 4 days ago, cheers for letting me know like!
> 
> then the guy said he would sort me thing else out and come around to my house to look at the setup, he never came and i#ve never been back in since.


Yes it is the same shop we did get a refund like i said all the vivs are the same completly glass, glass sliding top little vent hole, 40w basking bulb 5.0 exo terra uv bulb. We did get a full refund but its not the point. we are going to get a BD again but this time we are going to a very good place had a few bits off them this week and they have been brill. and im getting my BD checked by the vet as soon as i get it just to give it the once over. since this happened ive had a few people 4 to be exact tell me all there pets died within the first month of buying them. there was another couple buying a BD while we were there if only i could get hold of them to warn them. Again guys i cant thank you enough for all the support and advice. Hopefully i'll be on here again with new pictures of Healthy well loved little dragons.. even tho it was only a short Loved to Tink to bits.


----------



## c1ifford (Sep 4, 2009)

hope all go's well for you in the futuer good look


----------



## Fishman1908 (Nov 5, 2007)

brian_210 said:


> I have found there are a lot of reptile shops giving bad advice and not having a clue. It is a shame we can't name them as it would help people go to good places. I went to 'a reptile shop' in coventry to ask about disinfectant for reptiles, and they didn't have any! Which means the chances are they don't use it themselves. The whole time the guy was on his phone texting with the annoying key tones on, THEN he told me I can get any disinfectant from any supermarket. Told me they were EXACTLY the same.
> 
> Good thing I have some common sense and didn't go bleaching all my little fella's tanks. I would love to tell everyone the name of this place! Does anyone know if we can say the names of places we've found GOOD?


I do not see any problem in naming poor experiances, standards, service and advice as long as their truthful and factual as this will remove the doubt when simply stating a "reptile shop in Coventry" which people from either in or outside of the city may be looking to visit and then be put off by such a general statement.

Robin


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

RIP sweet little Tink  that's really pathetic that they banned you, I hope you report them to the council. Personally I think it should be illegal for shops to sell a bearded dragon starter kit with any UV below 10%, why don't the RSPCA concentrate their efforts on tighter legislation for sellers instead of getting uppity about reptile keepers.

Looking forward to seeing your new beardie soon


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

paynestaley said:


> Personally I think it should be illegal for shops to sell a bearded dragon starter kit with any UV below 10%


It is the buyers responsibility to know about the animal they are buying and a 5% can be used with a BD successfully, it's not ideal with all the stronger UVB bulbs out there but it still works.

R.I.P Tinkerbell


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

kaimarion said:


> It is the buyers responsibility to know about the animal they are buying and a 5% can be used with a BD successfully, it's not ideal with all the stronger UVB bulbs out there but it still works.
> 
> R.I.P Tinkerbell


i have to agree, i used 5.0 for the first year of ownin my 2 baby bearded dragons back in 2005 and i had two healthy fat little wonderfull beardies, but since ownin them again very recently i have allways used the 10.0 reptiglos and the arcadia d3 12%, i am very sad to here about ya trouble also hope all goes well for ya second turn round :2thumb::no1:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Man, that's horrible.
I think you can name the place on a forum.
It's not like you're publicising it on national television.
As long as you state that it's in YOUR OPINION that you think this shop is a ****ing waste of space, there's nothing wrong with naming people/places/shops etc.
You are allowed to state opinions. It's not 1984.


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Man, that's horrible.
> I think you can name the place on a forum.
> It's not like you're publicising it on national television.
> As long as you state that it's in YOUR OPINION that you think this shop is a ****ing waste of space, there's nothing wrong with naming people/places/shops etc.
> You are allowed to state opinions. It's not 1984.


Uhm, actually, theres a *no* naming and shaming rule.

"We welcome you to talk about your experiences when visiting a reptile shop, however we ask that you be constructive and only post about fact not personal opinions or perceptions. 
We dont allow threads that name and shame shops or other reptile related business, often people's personal opinions can be unfounded and very damaging to the business when they are posted on such an active site. The business also usually finds out quite quickly and subsequently RFUK could be open to threats of legal action.
The best course of action is usually to firstly talk to the shop, voice your concerns and see if any problems can be sorted out directly. 
If you feel you need to name the shop in question we ask that you do not post the business name, instead confirm something like "A reptile shop in [city/county]"."


----------

